# Adam Cole needs to hit the gym



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I understand that not every single wrestler needs to look like Lex Luger in his prime but Adam Cole looks way too small. He needs to hit the damn gym and gain a few pounds. I think Riho has bigger arms than him.

Vince Mcmahon would never accept this. BTW, I like Adam Cole. I think he’s a great wrestler but he could add credibily to his character if he’d start going to the gym a little more than once every three months.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Not gonna lie, Cole is pretty damn tiny. The match with Omega should be great but he's gonna tower over Cole and it'll be noticeable. It seemed really apparent tonight even next to OC and RedDragon that he really needs to bust out some bench presses and curls.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Adapting said:


>


Why are you posting a video of hook? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Even if doesn't put on lbs, I think a little toning up with do Cole a lot of good. Like if he looked like Darby Allin or Orange Cassidy, that would be a noticeable upgrade to his physique.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Not gonna lie, Cole is pretty damn tiny. The match with Omega should be great but he's gonna tower over Cole and it'll be noticeable. It seemed really apparent tonight even next to OC and RedDragon that he really needs to bust out some bench presses and curls.


Yeah. He’s clearly not putting any effort outside the ring.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

We get this thread every other day.

Cole has a great, athletic look, that helps him to stand out of the roided up crowd.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I think he and Chuck Taylor have some kind of suicide pact if one of them ever enters a gym.

Cole has all the tools except he looks like he belongs in a Sally Struthers commercial. A moderate wind could cause severe bruising and lacerations. Britt probably carries him to bed, etc.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The guy has been in the worst conditioning of his career for a good while now, he looked like a scrawny generic shit in NXT and still looks like one now.

His character work is the only thing that is keeping him relevant.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

he Is a bit doughy skinny


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

Adapting said:


>


Adam Cole bay bay


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

I honestly get second hand embarrassment for him when he takes off his jacket


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cole looks like he hasn't picked up a dumbbell in he entire life, he genuinely looks like he'd struggle curling 5kg.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Its not so much that he lacks muscle mass but he's doughy. Its a bad combination. Even cutting some body fat so he can have a semblance of abs would do wonders. You don't have to be jacked but some conditioning would make a difference. There's some skinny body types that still look fit. Example Orange Cassidy. He isn't jacked or big but he's well conditioned and it looks like he trains consistently to maintain it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

He wants to audition for The Machinist sequel and he needs to one up the commitment of Christian Bale.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Prosper said:


> Not gonna lie, Cole is pretty damn tiny. The match with Omega should be great but he's gonna tower over Cole and it'll be noticeable. It seemed really apparent tonight even next to OC and RedDragon that he really needs to bust out some bench presses and curls.


Cole and Omega are same height...


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I usually frown on topics like this because it seems silly but...

I am guilty for thinking about the same situation with Chuck Taylor tonight. Especially considering how great in shape Trent is right now. lol

Cole is okay.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

validreasoning said:


> Cole and Omega are same height...


But how?


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

I like adam cole but he's way too skinny. he'd look more credible as a top guy if he started hitting the weights.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

We are approaching the starving dead horse with this topic. I might have to put it on a 6 Month allowance like I do with other general topics lol


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Goku said:


> But how?


2 minutes 22-24 seconds when both are in same position 

Like I said sane height. Both around 5'9 shoot I would estimate. Never met either in person so it's a guess


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

He has bigger arms than Darby Allen or Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Cornette agrees!


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> 2 minutes 22-24 seconds when both are in same position
> 
> Like I said sane height. Both around 5'9 shoot I would estimate. Never met either in person so it's a guess


Actually, Cole is a hair under 6ft.

If anyone here would know Adam's inches, it would be me do you can trust me.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

It's pretty unreal that wrestling fans unironically bash a great indy talent for his size tbh

Vince mcmahon really made people think wrestlers need to look like Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> I understand that not every single wrestler needs to look like Lex Luger in his prime but Adam Cole looks way too small. He needs to hit the damn gym and gain a few pounds. I think Riho has bigger arms than him.
> 
> Vince Mcmahon would never accept this. BTW, I like Adam Cole. I think he’s a great wrestler but he could add credibily to his character if he’d start going to the gym a little more than once every three months.


Adam Cole and the rest of the UE need to go away, can't take any of them seriously and they're very bland


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Yeah. He’s clearly not putting any effort outside the ring.


I was saying this shit last year, and many wanted to argue it.

Cole looks like a smaller Janela.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

YamchaRocks said:


> It's pretty unreal that wrestling fans unironically bash a great indy talent for his size tbh
> 
> Vince mcmahon really made people think wrestlers need to look like Ultimate Warrior.


They don’t need to look like Ultimate Warrior, but their arms need to be bigger than their dainty, very feminine, dentist girlfriend’s arms.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

It will only be better for him if he does tbh. Can't disagree with this.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Pat McAfee triggered the hell out of him.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

I’m not a body guy like some on here and he’s got talent but he’s too small to be a main eventer, same as Rey Mysterio was.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

AEW will never ever be competition to WWE when they are signing guys with the physique of Adam Cole to be main event players.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Left = What normal people see
Right = What AEW die hards see


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

He needs to hit the gym?
What did the gym ever do to him?


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Ghost Lantern said:


> He has bigger arms than Darby Allen or Orange Cassidy.


So does my Grandma.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Well actually he clearly hits the gym. What he needs to hit is his diet. A strict calorie controlled cut for 6 weeks to get rid of the stubborn fat. Then move onto a lean bulk.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

THE_OD said:


> He needs to hit the gym?
> What did the gym ever do to him?


Apparently kicked his ass so bad that he never wanted any part of it again…


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> Well actually he clearly hits the gym. What he needs to hit is his diet. A strict calorie controlled cut for 6 weeks to get rid of the stubborn fat. Then move onto a lean bulk.


What about his body suggests he goes to the gym on a regular basis? The arms that are the same size as his dainty girlfriend? The lack any muscular stature in his shoulders? The belly fat..?

If he is going to the gym regularly, he needs testosterone therapy in the worst way and/or desperately needs someone to really SHOW him how I to lift properly in order to engage the right muscles for each exercise.

I’ll lean toward him simply not going to the gym until it is proven otherwise.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

YamchaRocks said:


> It's pretty unreal that wrestling fans unironically bash a great indy talent for his size tbh
> 
> Vince mcmahon really made people think wrestlers need to look like Ultimate Warrior.


There's no excuse for him to look the state he does. He's not believable. No one is saying he needs to look like the Ultimate Warrior, but I can't believe he could beat anyone in a fight.



Geert Wilders said:


> Well actually he clearly hits the gym. What he needs to hit is his diet. A strict calorie controlled cut for 6 weeks to get rid of the stubborn fat. Then move onto a lean bulk.


It's not clear he hits the gym and I don't believe he does at all. He has no muscle at all.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Adam Cole size is fine as long as they emphasise that his head is his main point of attack.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

This is probably the 10th rehash of this thread


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> I understand that not every single wrestler needs to look like Lex Luger in his prime but Adam Cole looks way too small. He needs to hit the damn gym and gain a few pounds. I think Riho has bigger arms than him.
> 
> Vince Mcmahon would never accept this. BTW, I like Adam Cole. I think he’s a great wrestler but he could add credibily to his character if he’d start going to the gym a little more than once every three months.


I am the least size mark on this board……….

but I agree and have said so before. Everybody in that match was more buff than him. And he isn’t exactly flying around like Jungle Boy or Darby either

His head is also way big for his body


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

bdon said:


> What about his body suggests he goes to the gym on a regular basis? The arms that are the same size as his dainty girlfriend? The lack any muscular stature in his shoulders? The belly fat..?
> 
> If he is going to the gym regularly, he needs testosterone therapy in the worst way and/or desperately needs someone to really SHOW him how I to lift properly in order to engage the right muscles for each exercise.
> 
> I’ll lean toward him simply not going to the gym until it is proven otherwise.





Jones1 said:


> There's no excuse for him to look the state he does. He's not believable. No one is saying he needs to look like the Ultimate Warrior, but I can't believe he could beat anyone in a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not clear he hits the gym and I don't believe he does at all. He has no muscle at all.


He clearly hits the gym. The muscle is hidden underneath all that body fat. He is about 19-20% body fat. A good tone will clear that up and give him definition.

If you hit the gym, you realise that. I see all sorts of shapes and sizes in the gym. I see a shit ton of Adam Coles in the gym and I think to myself “stop eating all those burgers and pizzas”

to me, it’s also clear he has no structure for his workout regimen. Probably doing the bro split and terrible form.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> Left = What normal people see
> Right = What AEW die hards see
> 
> View attachment 114028


I think you mean NXT black and gold diehards

most AEW diehards wants him to lift his cat at least 5 times a day


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Grayson Waller should go with him. His ring attire really shows off his arms, which is the last fucking thing he needs considering how small they are.



Gwi1890 said:


> This is probably the 10th rehash of this thread


The big question is has it had more threads than people constantly talking about CM Punk's appearance? lmao


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

His physique does bother me, but what maybe bothers me more is that he was heralded as a potential best in the world/face of the company level talent, and so far he’s mostly done bad comedy with the bucks.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> He clearly hits the gym. The muscle is hidden underneath all that body fat. He is about 19-20% body fat. A good tone will clear that up and give him definition.
> 
> If you hit the gym, you realise that. I see all sorts of shapes and sizes in the gym. I see a shit ton of Adam Coles in the gym and I think to myself “stop eating all those burgers and pizzas”
> 
> to me, it’s also clear he has no structure for his workout regimen. Probably doing the bro split and terrible form.


He isn’t doing any upper body work, bro. With even a bro split, his arms would be bigger and have some kind of definition, because he is actually fairly lean, just predisposed to holding fat in the midsection. He and I are built similarly, but he simply does not have arms.

I might be inclined to believe he does work his legs and does cardio, but there is nothing to suggest he is ever working upper body.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> His physique does bother me, but what maybe bothers me more is that he was heralded as a potential best in the world/face of the company level talent, and so far he’s mostly done bad comedy with the bucks.


He was never that good, because he has always been this small.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

bdon said:


> He isn’t doing any upper body work, bro. With even a bro split, his arms would be bigger and have some kind of definition, because he is actually fairly lean, just predisposed to holding fat in the midsection. He and I are built similarly, but he simply does not have arms.
> 
> I might be inclined to believe he does work his legs and does cardio, but there is nothing to suggest he is ever working upper body.












There is some clear evidence of lat building.










There is some evidence of chest there.

But look at that body fat. Jesus. If that is your definition of lean, see: Drew, Reigns, Balor, PAC, Blade, Trent.

Again, toning up and a proper strict workout regimen will do him wonders. Once he gets that body fat under control (should be 10%) he can start bulking.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> There is some clear evidence of lat building.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see no V-Taper to suggest he is doing any lat work, but I may be willing to concede to seeing some chest definition, even if I think that is more attributable to simply being a smaller guy.

It’s just hard to fathom he is doing any rows, lat pulldowns/pull-ups, or any kind of pressing motions given how frail his arms are. Even perfect mind/muscle connection would find him showing some gains on the biceps.

He has a gut, but yes, he is a naturally lean build. Hence, he is not carrying much body fat in the arms, trucks, or chest region. He’s just naturally predisposed to carrying his fat around the midsection. A cut for him would make him look anorexic. He needs to bulk to try and get his body more proportional and would make it far easier to cut the body fat percentage.

I’d almost bet his dumbass watches what he eats like a hawk thinking that will help him, but what he finds is that the lack of calories is putting him in a catabolic state, thus crashing his testosterone levels and pushing him further towards the dad bod.

If he was working out, eating alone would fill out his upper body.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

bdon said:


> I see no V-Taper to suggest he is doing any lat work, but I may be willing to concede to seeing some chest definition, even if I think that is more attributable to simply being a smaller guy.
> 
> It’s just hard to fathom he is doing any rows, lat pulldowns/pull-ups, or any kind of pressing motions given how frail his arms are. Even perfect mind/muscle connection would find him showing some gains on the biceps.
> 
> ...


I always advise to cut if body fat is above 15%. Or you will end up just being fat. A mini cut of 500 calories per day - removing the fat and maximising lean protein with white fish, turkey, chicken breast. It will do him well. No need for protein bars like he said in his interview.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Adam Cole could never


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> I always advise to cut if body fat is above 15%. Or you will end up just being fat. A mini cut of 500 calories per day - removing the fat and maximising lean protein with white fish, turkey, chicken breast. It will do him well. No need for protein bars like he said in his interview.


He eats protein bars? Idiot. Lol


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

bdon said:


> He eats protein bars? Idiot. Lol


Bro said when he’s on the roas he goes to chipotle at night and uses protein bars lmao.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Agree 100%. He looks like he never even touched a weight in his life.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> He clearly hits the gym. The muscle is hidden underneath all that body fat. He is about 19-20% body fat. A good tone will clear that up and give him definition.
> 
> If you hit the gym, you realise that. I see all sorts of shapes and sizes in the gym. I see a shit ton of Adam Coles in the gym and I think to myself “stop eating all those burgers and pizzas”
> 
> to me, it’s also clear he has no structure for his workout regimen. Probably doing the bro split and terrible form.


What are you talking about? He's not fat enough to hide the muscle. He just very clearly lacks any muscle and he doesn't weigh much. If he cut he would be incredibly skinny and underweight.

Cutting and worrying about pizza or burgers is the last thing this skinny runt needs to worry about. Imagine how tiny his arms would be if he was very lean. He would look even more ridiculous.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Adapting said:


>



I didn’t know there was video of Cole in his youth.




Gwi1890 said:


> This is probably the 10th rehash of this thread


10 would be more times than Cole has hit the gym in the past year.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

He so seems just as bad as young bucks for personality, but hey here we are. Though he's not as bad as the other jobber buddy of his they hired. Aew really needs to create a new show called aew "nxt take over"


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Jones1 said:


> What are you talking about? He's not fat enough to hide the muscle. He just very clearly lacks any muscle and he doesn't weigh much. If he cut he would be incredibly skinny and underweight.
> 
> Cutting and worrying about pizza or burgers is the last thing this skinny runt needs to worry about. Imagine how tiny his arms would be if he was very lean. He would look even more ridiculous.


He’s skinny fat. A small cut would allow for body recomposition. Meaning he would lose little muscle mass (even gain some) while losing body fat. A good cut incorporates strength and resistance training with overloading - whether adding a set, rep, or extra weight each week. I’ve done it before

speak to some personal trainers. Speak to guys who do hypertrophy for a living. Hypertrophy is about calories, getting good sleep and incorporating a vigorous training regime with the right splits and form. Not purely about lifting weights. Any dumb guy can go into a gym and start lifting. The argument is that cole Doesn’t lift. He clearly does - whether he has the right training programme should Be the question here.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> He’s skinny fat. A small cut would allow for body recomposition. Meaning he would lose little muscle mass (even gain some) while losing body fat. A good cut incorporates strength and resistance training with overloading - whether adding a set, rep, or extra weight each week. I’ve done it before
> 
> speak to some personal trainers. Speak to guys who do hypertrophy for a living. Hypertrophy is about calories, getting good sleep and incorporating a vigorous training regime with the right splits and form. Not purely about lifting weights. Any dumb guy can go into a gym and start lifting. The argument is that cole Doesn’t lift. He clearly does - whether he has the right training programme should Be the question here.


I'm a very successful personal trainer. This is what I do for a living. I have spent 22 years in gyms. I'm literally in a gym now. I know how to build muscle. He still looks like someone hasn't touched a weight in his life (or not in years) but is active. Now I'm not claiming he doesn't lift weights, but it's certainly not clear he does. The pictures you showed to prove some muscle development were hilarious. It showed he had no lats.

This guy should not be cutting. He would look awful after a cut even if he lost no muscle at all. He would be tiny.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I bet he’s wild in the sack so makes no difference to me.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> I bet he’s wild in the sack so makes no difference to me.


LOL 🥳


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Yeah. He’s clearly not putting any effort outside the ring.


Cole is surprisingly small for a guy who has had as much as success as he has had. I want to compare him to another wrestler that gets shit on for his look. Joey Janela has been the poster child for not having a TV ready look, but the dude put in the work and look at him now. The below image is from his match from this Tuesday's Dark. I am also far from someone who cares about size, but I respect guys who want to make that change.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> Cole is surprisingly small for a guy who has had as much as success as he has had. I want to compare him to another wrestler that gets shit on for his look. Joey Janela has been the poster child for not having a TV ready look, but the dude put in the work and look at him now. The below image is from his match from this Tuesday's Dark. I am also far from someone who cares about size, but I respect guys who want to make that change.
> 
> View attachment 114038


Contract must be up soon lol.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Adam Cole could never
> 
> View attachment 114035


I'm not even gonna lie. This pic makes OC look like a tank compared to Cole.


----------



## Bubbly3 (Dec 9, 2021)

Honestly, he does. I don't understand how people can look past it. It isn't just a case of 'size', there's just no strength there. It's not like he makes up for it in other ways either.

He's not the only one, but he's the most in need. I can't take him serious.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> Cole is surprisingly small for a guy who has had as much as success as he has had. I want to compare him to another wrestler that gets shit on for his look. Joey Janela has been the poster child for not having a TV ready look, but the dude put in the work and look at him now. The below image is from his match from this Tuesday's Dark. I am also far from someone who cares about size, but I respect guys who want to make that change.
> 
> View attachment 114038


i like joey as a fun obnoxious jobber.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Cole is like a lil bit too small imo. I think the skinniness wouldnt matter if he was taller


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

But then again this is a day in age where Steph Curry is the face of the NBA so i think his talent kinda got him covered.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

He's 6ft and 200 pounds, you can't 'be small' at that size, there may be some optical illusions that make him look a bit small like oversized ropes or white boots


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

YamchaRocks said:


> He's 6ft and 200 pounds, you can't 'be small' at that size, there may be some optical illusions that make him look a bit small like oversized ropes or white boots


Is this a joke? Do you really believe he’s 200 pounds?


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

I've have bigger shits than Adam Cole. The day this motherfucker wins a world title, the day wrestling will die entirely.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

YamchaRocks said:


> We get this thread every other day.
> 
> Cole has a great, athletic look, that helps him to stand out of the roided up crowd.


Athletic?? Dude has no muscle definition. He looks like your average joe. Not everyone needs to look like they"re roided up, but at least look like you could conceivably kick someone's ass. When OC has more muscle than you it's time to put in a little more effort at the gym. Doesn't help that he's pretty short.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

He's not physically credible, even by modern day standards. He has one of the worst looks in pro wrestling history


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes at least do some arms I can pass anything else but those arms need work now.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

It’s no wonder why wwe wanted to have him manage Keith lee.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> I understand that not every single wrestler needs to look like Lex Luger in his prime but Adam Cole looks way too small. He needs to hit the damn gym and gain a few pounds. I think Riho has bigger arms than him.
> 
> Vince Mcmahon would never accept this. BTW, I like Adam Cole. I think he’s a great wrestler but he could add credibily to his character if he’d start going to the gym a little more than once every three months.


Vince already accepted this, he was the top guy in NXT for quite some time. Also was offered a main roster contract.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

It was really noticeable to me when he was standing backstage with Fish, O’Reilly, and the Bucks last night. 100% he needs to go to the gym and get some muscle mass. Baker goes to the gym. Go with her Adam. 😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> Bro said when he’s on the roas he goes to chipotle at night and uses protein bars lmao.


I’d almost bet that if he IS lifting and active, then he is undereating in a massive way. Undereating causing him to stay in a catabolic state where he can’t gain muscle, killing his testosterone levels, and actually slowing his metabolism.

If he tries to cut calories, then he is going to drop to 150 pounds and still have no muscle mass to show for it. I used to have the same problem. Everyone suffering skinny fat should try to first eat more and lift bigger to jumpstart the metabolism. The added calories WILL put your body in an anabolic state to grow, and the noon gains that he would no doubt receive, along with the newly acquired musculature base, would likely help him burn fat quicker than merely further cutting calories.


Geert Wilders said:


> He’s skinny fat. A small cut would allow for body recomposition. Meaning he would lose little muscle mass (even gain some) while losing body fat. A good cut incorporates strength and resistance training with overloading - whether adding a set, rep, or extra weight each week. I’ve done it before
> 
> speak to some personal trainers. Speak to guys who do hypertrophy for a living. Hypertrophy is about calories, getting good sleep and incorporating a vigorous training regime with the right splits and form. Not purely about lifting weights. Any dumb guy can go into a gym and start lifting. The argument is that cole Doesn’t lift. He clearly does - whether he has the right training programme should Be the question here.


He simply doesn’t have any sort of upper body baseline to assume he ever lifts or even does calisthenics.

Didn’t he used to actually be “fat”? I vaguely remember seeing a photo from his time in ROH where he looked “bigger”, but it was definitely more of a Jelly Janela fat look. Again…I’d bet that he undereats and does way too much cardio, which has him spinning his wheels.



Jones1 said:


> I'm a very successful personal trainer. This is what I do for a living. I have spent 22 years in gyms. I'm literally in a gym now. I know how to build muscle. He still looks like someone hasn't touched a weight in his life (or not in years) but is active. Now I'm not claiming he doesn't lift weights, but it's certainly not clear he does. The pictures you showed to prove some muscle development were hilarious. It showed he had no lats.
> 
> This guy should not be cutting. He would look awful after a cut even if he lost no muscle at all. He would be tiny.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> I bet he’s wild in the sack so makes no difference to me.


He's wild in the hole.

ADAMS HOLE BAY BAY


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

If Adam Cole isn’t going to work out. What about changing his ring attire to hide his physique?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I can't say I've ever had an issue with how any wrestler looked in contrast to their place on the roster. 

He isn't in the main event program, he's struggled to beat guys his size and he's currently tag teaming. 

Sounds about right.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

Out of the three of them Bobby Fish is in the best shape and thats not really saying much. The new guy is looking pretty rough. Is it an inside joke or something?


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Tobiyama said:


> If Adam Cole isn’t going to work out. What about changing his ring attire to hide his physique?


I've been thinking he should switch to tights. Trunks really only work if you've got a jacked lower body.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Adam Cole and the rest of the UE need to go away, can't take any of them seriously and they're very bland


I think you hit on something here. Cole had value by himself. He is actually enhanced when with the Bucks, who are anything but bland. Putting him back with O’Reilly and Fish makes Cole bland by default. His two UE partners are nondescript - putting the three of them together replicates the CAW aspects of Hunter’s NXT.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> I can't say I've ever had an issue with how any wrestler looked in contrast to their place on the roster.
> 
> He isn't in the main event program, he's struggled to beat guys his size and he's currently tag teaming.
> 
> Sounds about right.


It isn’t a problem, but we all know that he’s going to receive a push.

THEN his size is a problem.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> It isn’t a problem, but we all know that he’s going to receive a push.
> 
> THEN his size is a problem.


We'll have to see. 

I have no doubt he'll get a shot at Hangman's title, due to the fact that's just how the rankings work but he won't.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

He’s not small enough to be a Darby, Mysterio type and he’s not big enough to be a heavyweight. 

His style is as Indy as it gets and he also looks as Indy as it gets. There was no reason to sign him other than he’s friends with the right people. Instead of spending main event time on two dead factions like the bullet club and undisputed era, find someone for Darby Allin, MJF or Baker to main event with.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Honestly, his core looks ok for a guy his height. It's just his arms look like he has no idea what a bicep curl is.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Honestly, his core looks ok for a guy his height. It's just his arms look like he has no idea what a bicep curl is.


He doesn’t have to even do bicep curls. Simply doing a few bench presses or even fucking pull-ups would work the arms enough that they’d have more size than that…


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Baker has better abs. Much better. And she is juggling dentistry. He needs to get off the PlayStation.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Seafort said:


> I think you hit on something here. Cole had value by himself. He is actually enhanced when with the Bucks, who are anything but bland. Putting him back with O’Reilly and Fish makes Cole bland by default. His two UE partners are nondescript - putting the three of them together replicates the CAW aspects of Hunter’s NXT.


Exactly, if I wanted to watch the UE, I would have watched NXT. I didn't watch NXT for a reason


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Exactly, if I wanted to watch the UE, I would have watched NXT. I didn't watch NXT for a reason



I never understood why they're putting together a stable from the developmental brand they always bragged about beating.



Anyways.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

I know Adam reads message boards like this one.

Dude Adam. Expand your fanbase. Go to the weight room and put the work in.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

He ain't gonna improve his physique so just forget about it guys.

Dude was in NXT where he only had to perform once a week and had a state of the art performance centre available at all times for him to get in proper shape. He didn't bother then, even knowing how important physique is for getting a major push on the main roster.

So now he's in AEW where most fans don't care about physique and Tony is equivalent of an Indy fan so wont affect his push. So there is now minimal chance he will start now. It is what it is.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

He looked in decent body shape in 2010, maybe he was on roids?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is @YamchaRocks's fault. He would never cook for the poor guy when they were together.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

THANOS said:


> He looked in decent body shape in 2010, maybe he was on roids?


Hahaha you dont need roids for that physique. The avg guy working out 3 times a week and eating reasonably well can achieve that.

He probably just stopped working out for whatever reason.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Cole stopped working out the same reason why jericho stopped working out and became a fat ass....they no longer have to worry about vince mcmahon punishing them for appearance..... and they know TK is too big of a mark and pushover to say anything to them.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If he's going to be one of the main event stars of tomorrow, he should improve his physique I think. AEW isn't a size obsessed promotion but there has to be some sort of standard with what a main eventer looks like.

Cole is distractingly thin for a major threat. For a midcarder he's fine but I feel like AEW has bigger plans than that for him based on TK's comments about him and how over he is with the crowd.

PAC is shorter than Cole but you almost never hear anyone comment on his height because he is shredded and comes across as a threat.

Fish and O'Reilly look fine IMO. They're a tag team and midcard guys with physiques that suit their frames. As the leader of the pack, Cole will hopefully improve his appearance though.


----------



## biggiefoot (Jan 22, 2020)

How lazy do you have to be to look like this in a job where your physical appearance and fitness is a huge part of becoming and staying successful?

He's so underdeveloped that even 30-45 minutes of lifting 4 times a week would do massive wonders for him. Those beginner gains are magical.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

They all look bad really. Bucks, the elite, and now Cole and friends. Bunch of 5'7 skinny fat midgets with huge foreheads.

Then you have kingston and jerichonk competing for the all you can eat buffet at golden corral title.

Guess it doesn't matter when Tony don't give a fuck.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

YamchaRocks said:


> We get this thread every other day.
> 
> Cole has a great, athletic look, that helps him to stand out of the roided up crowd.


The thread pops up often because it's true and he looks like shit. No surprise at all that you think he has a good look.


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

AEW has too much skinny guys and Adam Cole fits well there. If he can put out great matches and Rivalries... Who cares how much he weighs?


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Broken Bone said:


> AEW has too much skinny guys and Adam Cole fits well there. If he can put out great matches and Rivalries... Who cares how much he weighs?


Many care. Imagine this guy standing face to face vs Lashley or McIntyre. It would look ridiculous.

He was never having success on the main roster and made the smart move to leave. But he'll still look ridiculous with AEW's undersized main eventers.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

You lot sound jealous. Bitter that he's banging someone like Britt and wish you could pull someone half as fit.

What does it matter what his body looks like? He's over with the actual fans that matter, you know the ones that pay for tickets and merch, not the cheap skate critic's on Internet forums.

Look at other midgets and out of shape wrestlers who were embraced by fans: AJ, Samoa Joe, heck even Rich Swann. Cole is money so what's the problem?


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> Cole is surprisingly small for a guy who has had as much as success as he has had. I want to compare him to another wrestler that gets shit on for his look. Joey Janela has been the poster child for not having a TV ready look, but the dude put in the work and look at him now. The below image is from his match from this Tuesday's Dark. I am also far from someone who cares about size, but I respect guys who want to make that change.
> 
> View attachment 114038


Yes I noticed this and was quite impressed, but saying that I like Janella anyway. His character was funny and he was decent in the ring. Great entrance music too!


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

Dark Emperor said:


> Many care. Imagine this guy standing face to face vs Lashley or McIntyre. It would look ridiculous.
> 
> He was never having success on the main roster and made the smart move to leave. But he'll still look ridiculous with AEW's undersized main eventers.


Well he ain't going to wrestle either McIntyre or Lashley anyway and I would rather not focus on a man's physics in my book.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

I love how when some people say Cole needs to hit the gym other people say stuff like, “roided freaks”, “Ultimate Warrior”, or “size obsessed “.

Those deflections are laughable! As clearly retorted in this thread nobody is asking them to balloon in size. We just want guys like Cole to take they’re appearance more serious.

And as proven in this thread, due to an actual pic of Cole from a few years ago, he’s capable of at least toning up.

These are suppose to be professional wrestlers. In kayfabe, professional fighters. Fighters work to achieve endurance and strength. So there should be some level of noticeable fitness.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I love the guy but he looked better when he started in NXT. It's like he stopped hitting the gym at some point during his title run and hasn't returned.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Dark Emperor said:


> Many care. Imagine this guy standing face to face vs Lashley or McIntyre. It would look ridiculous.
> 
> He was never having success on the main roster and made the smart move to leave. But he'll still look ridiculous with AEW's undersized main eventers.


Why are we imagining that? Cole is 50x more entertaining than either of those guys. Plus they're in a different company and a different world to be honest.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Let’s play in Kayfabe that Cole is a tough guy, one of the top fighters in the industry: should a 160 pound guy with no discernible muscular stature be capable of beating bigger men who are also supposed to be tough guy, top fighters in the industry?

Adam Cole’s look is fine as a sometimes third Young Buck, m-m-m-m-MIDcard singles act, but we know A) he is good enough on the mic and charisma departments to deserve a higher place on the card and B) his relationships backstage are going to warrant him in some high profile feuds very soon.

Should a Jon Moxley, Adam Page, Kenny Omega, fucking Miro, goddamn Wardlow, or even my most hated wrestler of all-time Cody be forced to sell that he is kicking their asses? It is more believable if they had to sell the idea that his speed gives him an unfair advantage, but that isn’t what he is selling to the audience. He wrestles a style suitable to someone posing size and strength advantages.

I’m 190 pounds myself, and I can tell you right now, no 160 pound man is just going to sit on my chest and punch my face. Cole needs to rework his in-ring style to using more submissions or figure out a way to look more athletic, so that he can be a ‘97 Jericho of sorts: stronger than smaller guys, faster than the bigger guys.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

RoganJosh said:


> You lot sound jealous. Bitter that he's banging someone like Britt and wish you could pull someone half as fit.
> 
> What does it matter what his body looks like? He's over with the actual fans that matter, you know the ones that pay for tickets and merch, not the cheap skate critic's on Internet forums.
> 
> Look at other midgets and out of shape wrestlers who were embraced by fans: AJ, Samoa Joe, heck even Rich Swann. Cole is money so what's the problem?


AJ might be tall but at least looks like he works out and Joe looks like he could hurt people. Cole just screams midcard with his skinny body and arms and that’s coming from someone who isn’t a body guy and thinks he’s talented. He just doesn’t look like a main event guy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jbardo37 said:


> AJ might be tall but at least looks like he works out and Joe looks like he could hurt people. Cole just screams midcard with his skinny body and arms and that’s coming from someone who isn’t a body guy and thinks he’s talented. He just doesn’t look like a main event guy.


His arms might be fucking smaller than Britt’s. No lie.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It wouldn't hurt him to add on some muscle and definition, hell he looked way better when he was first in NXT than he does now. 

You guys would go berserk if he looked like how he did when he was fatter.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

MEMS said:


> Why are we imagining that? Cole is 50x more entertaining than either of those guys. Plus they're in a different company and a different world to be honest.


What is really the point you are trying to make? That because (TO YOU) Adam Coel is more entertaining than those guys and because he is in another company he will never have to face guys of their size?

This only makes sense if you are accepting the guy should belong in a cruiserweight division.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Soul Rex said:


> What is really the point you are trying to make? That because (TO YOU) Adam Coel is more entertaining than those guys and because he is in another company he will never have to face guys of their size?
> 
> This only makes sense if you are accepting the guy should belong in a cruiserweight division.


 I’m just saying AEW from the looks of it (thank God), looks like a company that will never feature guys just because of how jacked they are. So until we get Cole wrestling circles around Wardlow, we don’t need to worry about how he looks against those big goons.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Much of it probably has to do with his Twitch account. The guy streams his video games a lot and has a loyal community, so those free hours he would have are not being spent in the gym. Just stream for half the time that you're streaming now for 3 months and there will be a huge difference.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

He's a great wrestler, can talk and is charismatic. He also know how to run a storyline, making things believeable but I must admit I wished he would take on some muscles. I remember back in the day Orton was a walking stick and even Vince told him to hit the weights. There's no reasons why Cole couldn't hit the gym when even Jelly Nutella got more fit recently. Hell Cole's wife is more fit. I could see him developing a X-Pac-type body easily if he got in shape.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

I like cole but I think he might have plateaued naturally without roids.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I think if he just got more toned and lost the doughy body he'd look alright, cause most of the small guys in AEW are in good shape, Cassidy is a joke and tiny but he obviously goes to the gym, same with Darby he's tiny but in good shape. Adam Cole is tiny and not in any kind of shape, he's skinny fat.

Cole thinks he can get by on his charisma and ring work and get away with not hitting the gym, i mean maybe he can but he does look ridiculous next to other small guys who are in way better shape, and he looks even more ridiculous in the ring with big guys.


----------



## Coins (Nov 26, 2007)

Zach Gowen has more muscle mass in his left leg than Adam Cole has in his whole body.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cole’s arms might legitimately be smaller than Britt’s. This is a problem.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Been done before this topic. Personally I agree but he looks more believable with fish and o reilly as long as he gets the fuck away from the bucks who are a pair of goofs.


----------

